# '93 max gxe trans swap



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

I am replacing my automatic transmission and I have heard that you need to clear the codes when you install the new one, can someone tell me how this is done? There is a section in the manual on this but I am not sure if this is what they are talking about. any help would be appreciated.:woowoo:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no need to clear codes. just unhook the battery when you do your swap.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

*eprom memory?*



internetautomart said:


> no need to clear codes. just unhook the battery when you do your swap.


yup when you unhook your battery all of your computers adaptive strategy (your computers adjustments for worn out parts etc.) will be lost because it is erasable memory. So when you take power away and then hook it up after the new trans is in, the computer won't know the difference.


----------

